# What's the biggest mini-only forum out there?



## boostd4 (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a friend who just bought a new mini and was wondering what the biggest "new" Mini internet forum out there is.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Perhaps NA motoring or MINI2


----------



## whamac (Mar 30, 2002)

www.northamericanmotoring.com for us Yanks.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

anE934fun said:


> Northamericanmotoring.com in the U.S.


+1 see you there!


----------

